# Relaxing day!



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2016)

Well I have decided to have a relaxing morning before family come over with grandkids for my birthday is anyone else having a relaxing day or are you all busy!!


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy birthday, take it easy now cos grandkids will tire you out later.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 18, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Well I have decided to have a relaxing morning before family come over with grandkids for my birthday is anyone else having a relaxing day or are you all busy!!




Happy birthday Jeanette.#

You do know that one way or another you will pay for thinking you can have a relaxing day?


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette.#
> 
> You do know that one way or another you will pay for thinking you can have a relaxing day?



Yes I think both grandkids are coming together it's bad enough one at a time as they are whirlwinds together it's like a tornado but love them to bits!! Then later tonight going swimming! Thank you both for your birthday wishes xx


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yesterday was a relaxing day  
Happy Birthday


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 18, 2016)

happy birthday


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2016)

Well family have gone been here nearly all and now having a cuppa to relax . I will relax a lot more later as I am going swimming later tonight!! (Good job I don't drink now)!!!!:cheers::cheers: thank you everyone for your birthday wishes!


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 18, 2016)

glad you had a nice day....   enjoy the swim


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 18, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Well I have decided to have a relaxing morning before family come over with grandkids for my birthday is anyone else having a relaxing day or are you all busy!!




You`re posting in the wrong section.


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday young lady!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`re posting in the wrong section.


It is well established that she should have gone to specsavers, she walked past them 5 times and couldn't find the shop.View attachment 37280


			
				jeanette said:
			
		

> is anyone else having a relaxing day or are you all busy!!


I have spent all day in bed so I suppose that could be considered relaxing, another birthday I almost missed so I hope you had a great day and found the other end of the pool View attachment 37281View attachment 37282View attachment 37283View attachment 37284View attachment 37285


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just time to wish you a happy birthday before midnight! Sounds as if you had a lovely but tiring day! Better have a relaxing one tomorrow!!


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2016)

n brown said:


> Happy Birthday young lady!



Well thank you Mr Brown!! It's a long time since anyone called me a young lady!! :heart:


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`re posting in the wrong section.



Well Wooie I am pleased you pointed that out to me so hopefully you will point me in the right direction for the next time! :rulez::scared:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 19, 2016)

Recovering today from having 2 under 3 year grandchildren for the last 2 days.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 19, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Well Wooie I am pleased you pointed that out to me so hopefully you will point me in the right direction for the next time! :rulez::scared:





I was merely pointing out that you are posting in the " New Members Introduce Yourself " section.

Maybe here would be a better place       http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/

I will not bother you again.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 19, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was merely pointing out that you are posting in the " New Members Introduce Yourself " section.
> 
> Maybe here would be a better place       http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/
> 
> I will not bother you again.



Take no notice, Jeanette,  life'too short.:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2016)

Happy birthday Jeanette ,grand kids at 21 what next.:wave:


----------



## jeanette (Jan 19, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was merely pointing out that you are posting in the " New Members Introduce Yourself " section.
> 
> Maybe here would be a better place       http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/
> 
> I will not bother you again.


 
Now Wooie!!! Don't get upset! All I said was point me in the right direction as I didn't know where to go as that is the only place I know! So if you don't want to bother me again I will understand but which I think would be a shame as it seems you have some good input on things, but that is your porogative to ignore or as you so graciously said not to bother me again.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 19, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> Take no notice, Jeanette,  life'too short.:wave:



As you say yorkslass life is to short, I am getting too old to worry about little things, as people that know me will tell you I will speak my mind when and if necessary, and it doesn't half get you into bother sometime lol but thank you,


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 19, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Well I have decided to have a relaxing morning before family come over with grandkids for my birthday is anyone else having a relaxing day or are you all busy!!



Bet you got more than £5 for your birthday unlike some tight git on this forum :lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 19, 2016)

jeanette said:


> As you say yorkslass life is to short, I am getting too old to worry about little things, as people that know me will tell you I will speak my mind when and if necessary, and it doesn't half get you into bother sometime lol but thank you,



Me too, if I get that way out.


----------

